# Nur probleme mit der Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC



## Simmey (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC nun schon seid anfang 2015, ich habe seid dem ich sie eingebaut habe nurnoch Probleme.
Das erste Problem war, dass sich mein Bild verabschiedet aber der PC immernoch weiter läuft, also kein Bild. Das lag auch nicht am Bildschirm sondern an der Spannungsversorgung der Graka, Sapphire TRIXX installiert,
takt etwas erhöht und Konstante Spannung eingeschaltet. Soweit sogut. Das nächste und auch aktuelle Problem ist dass sie Microruckler hat, sprich Standbilder für 20 Millisekunden 2 mal in der Sekunde (davon kann ich gerne ein Video machen).
Also habe ich mehrere Sachen ausprobiert: übertakten/untertakten der GPU, übertakten/untertakten des Speichers, Spannung erhöht/gesenkt, Treiber und Software aktualisiert, etc.
Es hat alles nichts geholfen,  (hatte den verdacht dass es an der Festplatte liegt aber auch als meine neue ankam lag das problem immernoch vor.
Laut vielen Spielen und auch 3D Mark habe ich eine FPS anzahl von 30-70, jedoch ruckelt es ohne ende und man kann unmöglich spielen.
Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps woran das liegen kann. Und kann ich sie zu Sapphire schicken ?

(Mit meiner alten Graka hatte ich keine probleme als vergleich)

Mein PC:
AMD Phenom II x4 965 (Black Edition)
2 x 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Toshiba 1TB DT01ACA100 7200/SA3 Festplatte
Momentane Graka: Zotac GTX 650Ti
Problem Graka: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC (UEFI)
Thermaltake 850W Netzteil
Windows 7 64-Bit


----------



## pagani-s (5. Juni 2015)

zurückschicken würd ich sagen


----------



## xHaru (5. Juni 2015)

pagani-s schrieb:


> zurückschicken würd ich sagen



Würde ich auch sagen. Die Graka muss ohne Probleme laufen, insbesondere bei Werks-OC.

Bist du nicht mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass das deine CPU sein könnte, die dir die Ruckler beschert? Sieh dir mal Auslastungen der CPU-Kerne und der GPU gleichzeitig an oder lass sie aufzeichnen. Wenn du merkst, dass deine CPU bei 100% bei einem oder mehreren Kernen (je nach Spiel) hängt, dann würde ich doch nochmal überlegen, obs wirklich die Graka ist. 
Ich hatte in GTA5 mit meinem Pentium G3258 auch öfters mal solche Mikroruckler, da war die CPU mit allen Kernen ständig auf 100%. Jetzt, wo ich den i7 hab, gibts die Ruckler nicht mehr. 
Ist zwar nur meine Erfahrung, allerdings solltest du eventuell mal probieren, deine Graka in nem PC mit potenterer CPU zu testen, da deine jetzt nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist. Wenns z.B. mit nem etwas aktuelleren i5 keine solche Mikroruckler mehr gibt, dann würde ich sagen, dass das deine CPU ist, worauf ich so bei außenstehender Beobachtung auch schließen würde. Einige Leute hier mögen mir vielleicht nicht zustimmen, ich kann hier allerdings auch nur aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung in einem Fall sprechen.
Dein Netzteil gehört übrigens auch getauscht, würd ich pauschal mal sagen. Aber dazu bekommst du mehr Info im Netzteil-Part des Forums. Deine Hardware würd es dir danken. 

*tl;dr*

Umtauschen, wenn die Graka erst bei höherer Spannung funktioniert, wie sie soll. Ist bei Custommodellen leider der Fall. Aus Erfahrung ist das gern bei Inno3D der Fall.
Die Mikroruckler können meines Erachtens eigentlich nur von der CPU kommen. Warum, lies bitte oben.


----------



## Simmey (5. Juni 2015)

@xHaru: verstehe nicht wieso mein Prozessor Mittelmaß sein sollte, der ist momentan auf 4 x 4 ghz getaktet, die Auslastung des Prozessors liegt bei nur 74% wenn ich Arma 3 auch der dritthöchsten grafik spiele, und mein Netzteil hat ausreichend power ^^ lies nochmal das sind 850 Watt die es bringen kann, und noch mehr, mein PC braucht allerhöchstens 400-500 Watt beim Zocken. Und am Prozessor kann das Problem nicht liegen da ich mit meiner Alten Grafikkarte keinerlei Probleme bzw. keine Mikroruckler bei selber einstellung hatte.


----------



## Deathy93 (5. Juni 2015)

Simmey schrieb:


> @xHaru: verstehe nicht wieso mein Prozessor Mittelmaß sein sollte, der ist momentan auf 4 x 4 ghz getaktet, die Auslastung des Prozessors liegt bei nur 74% wenn ich Arma 3 auch der dritthöchsten grafik spiele, und mein Netzteil hat ausreichend power ^^ lies nochmal das sind 850 Watt die es bringen kann, und noch mehr, mein PC braucht allerhöchstens 400-500 Watt beim Zocken. Und am Prozessor kann das Problem nicht liegen da ich mit meiner Alten Grafikkarte keinerlei Probleme bzw. keine Mikroruckler bei selber einstellung hatte.



Dein Prozessor ist veraltet und im Vergleich zu "aktuellen" CPUs langsam > CPU Test: AMD und Intel - Benchmarks und Kauf-Tipps auch für APUs [Mai 2015]
Dein Netzteil ist Schrott! Mehr Watt heißt nicht gleich gut.


----------



## bschicht86 (5. Juni 2015)

Du kannst ja mal testhalber die CPU auf Standard zurückstellen, ob dann die Ruckler bleiben oder schlimmer werden.

Übrigens, 74% CPU-Last sagt leider gar nichts aus. Wenn nur 3 Kerne effektiv genutzt werden, wären damit alle 3 Kerne bei >95% CPU-Last.

Dass deine alte GPU tadellos funktioniert hatte, sagt leider gar nichts aus. Deine alte kann so "langsam" gewesen sein, dass die CPU sich gelangweilt hat, diese zu füttern. Deine neue ist jetzt dafür um so schneller, dass womöglich die CPU mit füttern nicht mehr ganz hinterher kommt. Das könnte aber nur eine mögliche Ursache sein. Denn Arma 3 soll sehr CPU-lastig sein.


----------



## xHaru (5. Juni 2015)

Simmey schrieb:


> @xHaru: verstehe nicht wieso mein Prozessor Mittelmaß sein sollte, der ist momentan auf 4 x 4 ghz getaktet, die Auslastung des Prozessors liegt bei nur 74% wenn ich Arma 3 auch der dritthöchsten grafik spiele, und mein Netzteil hat ausreichend power ^^ lies nochmal das sind 850 Watt die es bringen kann, und noch mehr, mein PC braucht allerhöchstens 400-500 Watt beim Zocken. Und am Prozessor kann das Problem nicht liegen da ich mit meiner Alten Grafikkarte keinerlei Probleme bzw. keine Mikroruckler bei selber einstellung hatte.



Mein i7 hat auch 4x4 GHz und ehrlich gesagt war mein Pentium G3258 mit 2x 4GHz auch schneller als dein Phenom. Takt heißt nicht Geschwindigkeit. Du hast nen bestimmt 5 Jahre alten Prozessor.
Bei ArmA3 würds mich nicht wundern, das ist sowieso total beschissen programmiert. Ich hab auf vollen KOTH-Servern(100 Player) auch nur 25 FPS, im Singleplayer allerdings locker 90 FPS. Genau so wie mit dem Pentium. Kommt daher, dass ArmA3 viel auf der Serverseite berechnet. 
Allerdings  hast du mit deiner CPU selbst bei nem hohen Takt eher ne geringere Geschwindigkeit. Hallo, das ist ne wahrscheinlich 5-6 Jahre alte Architektur, vielleicht sogar noch älter und war damals schon hinter den Intel-Quadcores, zumindest, soweit ich weiß. Da würde sich n aktueller Haswell i5 oder eventuell ein baldiger Skylake i5 mehr lohnen.  
Thermaltake-Netzteile sind allgemein Elektroschrott, sieh dir mal die Bestückung und Verarbeitung im Inneren an. Vergleich das mal mit nem DPP10 550W. Mehr muss ich nicht sagen.
Ausgabeleistung ist nicht alles. Restwelligkeit bei Last, Schutzschaltungen, wie OTP, OCP, UVP, OVP und weitere müssen vernünftig greifen. Die Qualität der Kondensatoren muss gut sein, Lotqualität ist auch entscheidend. Der Lüfter ist auch wichtig,sowie ein vernünftiges Maß der Kühlkörper an richtigen Stellen... Aber ich hab ja wieder keine Ahnung.  

Wenn du meinst, es reicht, dann komm bitte nicht bei mir an, du brauchst n neues Netzteil. 
Kleiner Scherz am Rande. Klar kannst du dann fragen. Aber ich werde dir sagen, ich habe es dir gesagt.

Da sind sehr viele Faktoren, die mitspielen. Der Preis und die Primärleistung sind, wie gesagt, Nebensache.
So, den Rest über Netzteiltechnik auch bitte im NT-Part klären, sonst kommen die Mods an und verhauen uns aufgrund des OffTopic. 

Klar kann das an der CPU liegen. Wenn deine alte Graka die CPU nicht durchgehend auslastet, kann die CPU auch nicht limitieren. Wenn du jetzt die Graka aufrüstest, kann es sein, dass die Limitierung, auf Fachnoobisch "Flaschenhals" genannt, bei der CPU liegt und diese dann limitiert. Das sieht dann so aus, wie du es beschreibst. Mehr Takt heißt, wie gesagt, nicht mehr Leistung, vergleich mal deine CPU mit nem Haswell i5 4440. Der Haswell i5 hat fast nen GHz weniger Takt als deine CPU, dennoch stampft der i5 deinen Phenom unangespitzt in den Boden bis zum Erdkern. 

Teste die Karte in nem PC mit ner potenteren CPU und auch nicht in ArmA3. Da hat jeder aber auch wirklich jeder Mensch Mikroruckler... Egal ob i7, Xeon oder Celeron. Liegt an der unsättbaren Engine, welche CPUs durchgehend wegsnackt. Teste das z.B. mal in StarCraft2 oder sonstigen CPU-lastigen Spielen, wie z.B. WoW. 
Ich hab auch gesagt, *die einzelnen Kerne mal zu überwachen.* Wenn du nur ne Singlecore-Anwendung hast, hast du vielleicht maximal 30-40% Auslastung der gesamten CPU, jedoch bist du schon im Limit. 

LG.


----------



## Simmey (5. Juni 2015)

Dann erkläre mir bitte mal wieso diese Microruckler bei gleicher Grafikeinstellung wie bei der alten Graka trotzdem vorkommen können. Die alte Graka hat weitaus weniger leistung als die neue Grafikkarte aber hat bei gleicher Grafikeinstellung zwar weniger FPS dafür gibt es aber keine Mikroruckler, das einzigste was mir noch in den sinn kommt ist die Sapphire Graka einzuschicken.


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

Weil die R9 290x wesentlich mehr FPS bringt, die CPU somit mehr gefordert wird und die CPU dann an Ihr Limit geht.
Arma 3 ist nicht multicore optimiert,
es kann daher echt sein, dass 3 Kerne zu 100% ausgelastet sind und somit ein stockendes Spielgefühl auftritt.

Kannst du die karte bei einem Freund testen welcher eventuell eine flottere Plattform besitzt.

Zu der Netzteil Thematik äußere ich mich nicht, da haben andere mehr Ahnung davon.
Jedoch sei dir gesagt, mehr Watt heißt nicht gleich, dass es sehr gut ist!

genau so wenig wie viel GHZ gleich heißt, dass der Prozessor super schnell ist.
Selbst ein I3 mit weniger Takt sollte den X4 in den Boden stampfen...


hast du beim grakawechsel den alten Treiber mittels Tool entfern oder einfach den neuen drübergebügelt?
manchmal hilft es auch, Windows neu aufzuspielen (wie bei mir).


----------



## xHaru (5. Juni 2015)

Simmey schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir bitte mal wieso diese Microruckler bei gleicher Grafikeinstellung wie bei der alten Graka trotzdem vorkommen können. Die alte Graka hat weitaus weniger leistung als die neue Grafikkarte aber hat bei gleicher Grafikeinstellung zwar weniger FPS dafür gibt es aber keine Mikroruckler, das einzigste was mir noch in den sinn kommt ist die Sapphire Graka einzuschicken.



Wieso? Du hast mehr FPS. Die Alte Grafikkarte hat die CPU nicht ins Limit laufen lassen, Ergo: Weniger FPS, da Graka limitiert, aber keine Mikroruckler, da CPU nicht limitiert.
Neue Graka: Mehr FPS, CPU wird bis an die Grenze belastet, kommt teilweise nicht komplett hinterher und kommt nicht mehr hinter der Graka hinterher, ergo: Ruckler, die sich wie Mikroruckler anfühlen.

Wenn du die Graka einsendest und ne neue bekommst, wirst du zu 100% diese Ruckler immer noch haben. Das Testen soll dir das zeigen. Frag mal nen Kumpel, ob du die Karte in seinen Rechner bauen kannst - Potente CPU vorausgesetzt. Mit deiner CPU wirst du da nichts mehr reißen. 

Deine CPU hat nicht genug Leistung für die Grafikkarte und limitiert. Da die CPU aber nicht nur dein Spiel, sondern auch andere Sachen im Hintergrund berechnet und diese in der Reihenfolge abarbeitet, in der sie vorkommen, bekommst du Mikroruckler. Die sind sozusagen Phasen, in denen deine CPU etwas anderes als dein Spiel berechnet. Wenn du dann noch eine solch schlecht programmierte Engine wie bei ArmA3 hast, ist es kein Wunder, dass das da vermehrt auftritt. 
Da deine alte Graka nicht genug Leistung hatte, deine CPU komplett bis an die Grenze zu treiben, hatte die CPU immer noch einige Reserven, die Hintergrundprozesse abzuarbeiten und daher gab es auch keine Mikroruckler.
Eventuell könntest du mal VSync probieren. 

Probiere die Karte mal an ner anderen CPU aus. Dass genau die Komponente die Schuld haben soll, die gerade gewechselt wurde, versteh ich nicht. Ich erklärs mal an zwei (provokativen) Beispielen:


Spoiler



Prinzip bei gleicher Arbeit, unabhängig. Zeigt, dass Fehler durch nicht offensichtliche Quellen verurusacht werden können:

In ner Fabrik arbeiten 5 Leute, alles eigentlich ganz normale Männer. Jetzt hat Arbeiter Nummer 2 ne andere Arbeitsstelle und wird mit einer anderen Arbeitskraft sozusagen "ersetzt". Da Arbeiter Nummer 3 allerdings seinen neuen Kollegen nicht ausstehen kann, schmiedet er nen Plan, seinen neuen Kollegen wieder los zu werden. Er denkt sich: Wenn ich jetzt Fehler reinbaue, dann merkt es der Chef und denkt, dass es seine Schuld ist, da er ja erst neulich hinzugekommen ist. Dann wird er ihn feuern und ist ihn damit los. 

Prinzip bei unterschiedlicher Arbeit, voneinander abhängig, zeigt den Flaschenhals

Oder aber: Arbeiter 1, 4 und 5 arbeiten wie immer, relativ schnell.(restliche Hardware)
Arbeiter 2 ist schon alt und arbeitet nicht mehr so schnell wie erwünscht, bei ihm stapelt sich nun die Arbeit (Graka)
Arbeiter 3 ist gewöhnlich schnell und arbeitet entspannt da Arbeiter 2 relativ langsam ist. Er hat genug Zeit, noch andere Dinge zu erledigen.(CPU)

Nun ändert sich was im Unternehmen, es ist ne gewisse Zeit vergangen:

Arbeiter 1, 4 und 5 freuen sich auf ne hoffentlich baldige Beförderung, arbeiten schnell (restliche Hardware)
Arbeiter 2 geht in Rente und ein jüngerer, deutlich schnellerer Arbeiter kommt herein (Neue Graka)
Arbeiter 3 ist bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit wie immer, allerdings staut sich die Arbeit nun etwas bei ihm und er muss nebenbei noch andere Dinge erledigen, was nun nicht mehr so gut möglich ist. Gelegentlich muss er daher weggehen und die Arbeit stapelt sich weiter und weiter bei ihm. (CPU)


Hoffentlich wird es dir so klar.

@Shadie: Ich denke mal eher, dass das die CPU und nicht das OS ist, das würde sich wahrscheinlich noch etwas anders äußern.


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

Mir fällt eben ein.
Hau mal via Fraps oder so ne Fixe FPS rein, z.b. 30.

Dann dürfte nix ruckeln weil die CPU nicht mehr so viel zu schaffen hat.

Hilft alles nix, meiner Meinung nach wäre für diese GPU ein neuer Unterbau mit nem I5 fällig...



xHaru schrieb:


> Wieso? Du hast mehr FPS. Die Alte Grafikkarte hat die CPU nicht ins Limit laufen lassen, Ergo: Weniger FPS, da Graka limitiert, aber keine Mikroruckler, da CPU nicht limitiert.
> Neue Graka: Mehr FPS, CPU wird bis an die Grenze belastet, kommt teilweise nicht komplett hinterher und kommt nicht mehr hinter der Graka hinterher, ergo: Ruckler, die sich wie Mikroruckler anfühlen.
> 
> Wenn du die Graka einsendest und ne neue bekommst, wirst du zu 100% diese Ruckler immer noch haben. Das Testen soll dir das zeigen. Frag mal nen Kumpel, ob du die Karte in seinen Rechner bauen kannst - Potente CPU vorausgesetzt. Mit deiner CPU wirst du da nichts mehr reißen.
> ...



2 Dumme ein Gedanke? 

naja der TE sprach auch davon, dass er manchmal ein schwarzes Bild hat,
so was könnte durchaus mit einem nicht ordnungsgemäß installiertem Treiber zusammenhängen.

Die Ruckler sind aber definitiv der CPU geschuldet.

Wie gesagt mal eine Fixe Framerate ausprobieren, dann sollte klar sein dass es an der CPU liegt.


----------



## xHaru (5. Juni 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Mir fällt eben ein.
> Hau mal via Fraps oder so ne Fixe FPS rein, z.b. 30.


VSync aktivieren?


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> VSync aktivieren?


Das sind aber 60FPS  da kann die CPU auch schon limitieren.

Fraps (oder MSI Afterburner, der kann das auch oder?) können auch auf 30FPS limitieren.

Weiß aktuell nicht wie weit VSync die FPS limitieren kann


----------



## Simmey (5. Juni 2015)

Die Framerate via Fraps oder DXtory zu Fixieren bringt leider überhaupt garnichts, das kann ich sagen da ich es schon versucht habe ^^
Zum CPU problem: ich werde mir keinen Intel-Prozessor holen, da: in meinen augen so überteuert wie apple, ich mir sicher bin dass ich auch mit einem AMD prozessor nahezu das gleiche kriegen kann und ich mir garantiert kein neues Motherboard holen werde, da ich azubi bin und kein Geld für 400€ teure Prozessoren und 200€ teure Mainboards habe (die graka habe ich mir in 3 monaten erspart)


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

Simmey schrieb:


> Die Framerate via Fraps oder DXtory zu Fixieren bringt leider überhaupt garnichts, das kann ich sagen da ich es schon versucht habe ^^
> Zum CPU problem: ich werde mir keinen Intel-Prozessor holen, da: in meinen augen so überteuert wie apple, ich mir sicher bin dass ich auch mit einem AMD prozessor nahezu das gleiche kriegen kann und ich mir garantiert kein neues Motherboard holen werde, da ich azubi bin und kein Geld für 400€ teure Prozessoren und 200€ teure Mainboards habe (die graka habe ich mir in 3 monaten erspart)



hast du nebenbei auch noch aufgenommen oder nur die FPS fixiert?
Wenn du nebenbei noch aufnimmst.....zieht das noch mehr CPU Leistung.
Teste mal mit VSync.

Ein I5 kostet 200 € ein MB dafür 100 €, wie du auf 200 € MB und 400 € CPU kommst ist mir ein Rätsel.

Dir wollte hier niemand vorschreiben, dass du ein neues System kaufen sollst.
Wir wollten dir nur die Lösung verraten.

Eventuell hilft es auch die Grafiksettings zu reduzieren + Vsync anmachen.

Die Graka ist für die CPU oversized und das lässt sich nicht wegreden


----------



## Simmey (5. Juni 2015)

Ich bin gerade eh schon sau wütend weil heut nen drecks tag war ^^ dann kommt ihr noch an und meint ich soll meine neue Hardware (damit meine ich nur das Netzteil) wegschmeißen, und auf ne andere prozessor plattform umsteigen, nen anderes Netzteil besorgen und nen passendes Motherboard... bin echt am ende mit meinen nerven, ich würd´s ja machen aber ich hab kein Geld für die "high end" sachen, ich kann halt nur mid-class zeug kaufen wobei die Graka schon teuer war für meine verhältnisse.


----------



## xHaru (5. Juni 2015)

Simmey schrieb:


> Die Framerate via Fraps oder DXtory zu Fixieren bringt leider überhaupt garnichts, das kann ich sagen da ich es schon versucht habe ^^
> Zum CPU problem: ich werde mir keinen Intel-Prozessor holen, da: in meinen augen so überteuert wie apple, ich mir sicher bin dass ich auch mit einem AMD prozessor nahezu das gleiche kriegen kann und ich mir garantiert kein neues Motherboard holen werde, da ich azubi bin und kein Geld für 400€ teure Prozessoren und 200€ teure Mainboards habe (die graka habe ich mir in 3 monaten erspart)



Ich bin Schüler mit 50€ pro Monat und hab mir das ganze System selber erspart. Ich bitte dich.
Zudem kostet Intel nicht mal im Ansatz so viel wie n brauchbares AMD-System. 

Bei Intel kostet die CPU deutlich mehr als das Mainboard, mit ca. 220€ kannst du da Gesamt rechnen. Wenn du allerdings etwas in Richtung FX 8120/8350 Haben willst, bezahlst du dich beim Board dumm und dusselig, da du ne vernünftige Stromversorgung brauchst, um die CPU recht stabil zu betreiben. Desweiteren ist n großer Top-Blower vonnöten, um die SpaWas recht kühl zu halten.

Intel
AMD

Wie man sieht, geben die sich preislich nicht viel, allerdings liegt der i5 leistungstechnisch weiter vorn. Und ja, das Mainboard reicht für den i5 komplett aus. Bei Intel brauchst du, außer für den i7 4790k, kein besonders großartig ausgestattetes Board, zumindest Phasentechnisch nicht, weshalb du da viel Geld sparen kannst. 
Bei AMD braucht man für die FXer allerdings mindestens 6, eher allerdings noch 8 Phasen, zudem noch nen Nachrüstkühler, welcher n Top-Blower sein sollte. 

Spätestens da sparst du an den Intel i5, obwohl die momentan im Preis durch die Decke gegangen sind.

Das Netzteil solltest du ehrlich gesagt austauschen, da kommt nichts Gutes bei rum. Wahrscheinlich fehlt da sogar die +12V-Überwachung, wie es bei deren Netzteile aus meiner Erfahrung her typisch ist und bestimmt ist das nicht der Einzige Schwachpunkt am Netzteil.
Deinen Frust musst du nicht an uns auslassen, wir versuchen nur, dich adäquat zu beraten und es ist einfach so, dass deine CPU nicht mehr reicht. Jetzt gerade wär das total unklug, das Geld bei AMD in die Tonne zu werfen, anstatt sich nen vernünftigen Intel-Unterbau zu kaufen, der in etwa gleich viel kostet, allerdings aktuell auch besser abschneidet.

@Shadie: Wie kommst du darauf, dass das bei Intel so teuer sein soll? Brauchbares bekommst du schon für weitaus weniger Geld.


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

Simmey schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade eh schon sau wütend weil heut nen drecks tag war ^^ dann kommt ihr noch an und meint ich soll meine neue Hardware (damit meine ich nur das Netzteil) wegschmeißen, und auf ne andere prozessor plattform umsteigen, nen anderes Netzteil besorgen und nen passendes Motherboard... bin echt am ende mit meinen nerven, ich würd´s ja machen aber ich hab kein Geld für die "high end" sachen, ich kann halt nur mid-class zeug kaufen wobei die Graka schon teuer war für meine verhältnisse.



Immer mit der Ruhe !  du "sollst" nicht du "kannst" wenn du das möchtest, ist nur eine Empfehlung!

Wie gesagt, um die Ruckler weg zu bekommen, Settings reduzieren und mal Vsync anmachen.
Dann eventuell mal das Graka OC raus nehmen udn schauen obs besser wird.

Wenn nicht, wie hast du den graka treiber installiert und was war vorher drinnen?
Eventuell noch alte treiberreste vorhanden?

Ein altes System Platt machen, vorher wichtige Daten sichern und neu aufsetzen kann auch Wunder wirken und kostet keinen Cent wenn man den Windows key noch hat!


----------



## Simmey (5. Juni 2015)

Vom Kühler her wäre das kein problem, ich habe einen der kühlt sehr gut, zumindest meiner ansicht nach, den aktuellen prozessor bei den gesagten leistungen im spielmodus auf 32-36 grad runter... Ich werd einfach nen komplett neuen PC aufstellen oder gleich nen Komplett PC kaufen ^^


----------



## xHaru (5. Juni 2015)

Simmey schrieb:


> Vom Kühler her wäre das kein problem, ich habe einen der kühlt sehr gut, zumindest meiner ansicht nach, den aktuellen prozessor bei den gesagten leistungen im spielmodus auf 32-36 grad runter... Ich werd einfach nen komplett neuen PC aufstellen oder gleich nen Komplett PC kaufen ^^



lass dir hier lieber einen PC zusammenstellen und ihn dir dann eventuell, z.B. bei Hardwareversand, zusammenbauen. Das lohnt sich dann eher, als den komplett überteuerten Blödsinn einiger Seiten zu kaufen. 
Ich rate immer dazu, selber zu bauen, da man im Garantiefall die Komponenten einzeln einschicken kann und nicht das ganze System, zudem hat man von jeder Komponente die OVP und kann, bei Bedarf, weiterverkaufen. 

Hey, ich habs so gemacht: Pentium G3258 + Asus Z97-Pro Gamer, Dann n paar Monatchen damit zocken und dann den i7 bestellt. Geht super, wenn man nicht so viel Geld hat.


----------



## Simmey (5. Juni 2015)

Ich habe schon die neuesten grakatreiber drinnen, die alten sind alle raus und des system habe ich erst neu aufgesetzt gehabt, da ich vor paar tagen ne neue Festplatte bekommen habe


----------



## xHaru (5. Juni 2015)

Simmey schrieb:


> Ich habe schon die neuesten grakatreiber drinnen, die alten sind alle raus und des system habe ich erst neu aufgesetzt gehabt, da ich vor paar tagen ne neue Festplatte bekommen habe



das war nach dem Einbau, richtig?

und der Fehler besteht schon länger?


----------



## Simmey (5. Juni 2015)

Alte graka raus, nvidia treiber entfernt, neue rein, standart traiber von der cd installiert und den neuesten treiber danach installiert


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

öhm CD Treiber installiert + den neuen?

Etwas suboptimal...


----------



## xHaru (5. Juni 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> öhm CD Treiber installiert + den neuen?
> 
> Etwas suboptimal...



Nein, wieso? Kann man doch so machen. der Treiber, der beiliegt, ist eigentlich immer einer, der funktioniert. Dann updaten und gut ist.  Solang es nicht 20 Treiber sind, sollts in Ordnung sein. 
ggf. den DDU zum Deinstallieren aller Treiber nutzen. Sind zwar n paar Durchgänge, nur hat mir das bei den Treibercrashes geholfen.


----------



## Simmey (7. Juni 2015)

Also leute habe das gleiche problem mit meiner alten Grafikkarte auch... Hab's anscheinend nur nie gemerkt ^^ werd mal gucken ob ich nen gebrauchtes 1150 Mainboard und vllt. nen gebrauchten i5 oder i7 kriege


----------



## Performance-Gaming (7. Juni 2015)

Simmey schrieb:


> Also leute habe das gleiche problem mit meiner alten Grafikkarte auch... Hab's anscheinend nur nie gemerkt ^^ werd mal gucken ob ich nen gebrauchtes 1150 Mainboard und vllt. nen gebrauchten i5 oder i7 kriege



Nunja Wie mann auf deine Preise kommen mag...

Habe meinen i5 damals für 180 bekommen (Kostet aktuell bei Mindfactory 179
Und nen H97er board für nen i3 i5 oder i7 kostet dich maximal 80 Euro wenn du nen Gutes haben willst hatte mir damals nen MSI  H97 PC Mate gekauft für 79 Euro (Erfüllt alles und reicht aus )
Und nen neues Netzteil wäre auch nicht so verkehrt
DDr3 Ram ist momentan billig hab 8gb Ballistix Sport von cruical also 2mal 4gb

Also hab ich Mittelklasse CPU,Top Ram,Gutes Mainboard,Und Aktuelles netzteil (BeQuiet E10 500 watt) ist auch nicht High End  und reicht für aktuelle Spiele in FHD mit passender Graka völlig aus..

Und zum Geld: Was soll ich denn sagen bin auch Schüler und hab 20Euro im Monat spar dir davon mal was zusammen D: 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## xHaru (7. Juni 2015)

Simmey schrieb:


> Also leute habe das gleiche problem mit meiner alten Grafikkarte auch... Hab's anscheinend nur nie gemerkt ^^ werd mal gucken ob ich nen gebrauchtes 1150 Mainboard und vllt. nen gebrauchten i5 oder i7 kriege



Problem gelöst. 
Sieh vielleicht mal auf ebay oder so rum. 
Eventuell kannst du dir ja auch erstmal n Board und nen lütten Pentium zulegen und wenn du dann mehr Geld hast, nen i5/i7/Xeon kaufen. 
Wenn du den Pentium etwas übertaktest, dann geht das ganz gut mitm Spielen. Ich hatte meinen durchgehend stabil auf 4,2 GHz und hab damit dann ca. 4 Monate gespielt. Reichte prima. 
Man merkt den Unterschied zum i7 zwar deutlich, dennoch bin ich überrascht, was so ein Dualcore momentan noch so raushaut.


----------

